

A Startup is Like Mass “God Gets Mad if You Don’t Show Up - jesusmrv
http://jrodthoughts.com/2012/11/21/a-startup-is-like-mass-god-gets-mad-if-you-dont-show-up/

======
lmm
My word that looks awful. If you're trying to write seriously, drop the
smilies. They clash with the fake stitching.

~~~
jesusmrv
Thanks for feedback. I am pretty sure I've been writing seriously for years
but I welcome your feedback regardless.\

JR

